# EOI CheckList



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

Dear All,
I'm in the process of preparing all required documents to start the immigration process .
could you please let me know what is the check list documents that i should prepare for submitting my EOI.


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

Guys your help is very highly appreciated .i'm on my way back to my hometown and i really need to know what kind of documents i should prepare .


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

For submitting an EOI, you need to have:

1) IELTS score with a minimum of 6 in each component, along with the TRF number
2) Positive ACS assessment with the assessment reference number

You need a minimum of 60 points to be able to submit your EOI successfully.




zeinasoft said:


> Guys your help is very highly appreciated .i'm on my way back to my hometown and i really need to know what kind of documents i should prepare .


----------



## zeinasoft (Jul 4, 2012)

k.emper said:


> For submitting an EOI, you need to have:
> 
> 1) IELTS score with a minimum of 6 in each component, along with the TRF number
> 2) Positive ACS assessment with the assessment reference number
> ...


thank you very much .however i mean which personal documents they will ask me to provide e.g. Birth Certificate ,Passport ,criminal record ,etc....


----------



## afarooqi (Apr 14, 2013)

k.emper said:


> For submitting an EOI, you need to have:
> 
> 1) IELTS score with a minimum of 6 in each component, along with the TRF number
> 2) Positive ACS assessment with the assessment reference number
> ...


Congrats on getting accepted today ! Well done!


----------

